# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Capacitarán a 900 jóvenes en riego tecnificado

## Bruno Cillóniz

Para Proyecto Olmos.  _El 24 de junio se graduará la primera promoción de jóvenes capacitados en Riego Tecnificado en el distrito de Mórrope, región de Lambayeque.  _ *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* La irrigación comienza en 2 años, y la meta es capacitar a cerca de 900 jóvenes en riego tecnificado. Queremos capacitar a todos los que se pueda porque hará falta personal capacitado para las 38 mil Has que implica el proyecto, informó el encargado del Proyecto Especial Olmos Tinajones (PEOT) Enrique Salazar. 
Indicó que en convenio con el Programa Subsectorial de Irrigaciones (PSI) del Ministerio de Agricultura, se desarrolla estas capacitaciones gratuitas sobre riego tecnificado en el distrito de Mórrope, región de Lambayeque. 
Asimismo, Salazar señaló que la primera promoción consta de 15 jóvenes capacitados en técnicas de riego. Nuestra capacitación es gratuita y muy exigente; empezaron 40 y sólo se podrán graduar 15 jóvenes, precisó. 
Estas capacitaciones en Riego Tecnificado constan de 28 horas, en un lapso entre 60 y 90 días, y está dirigido gratuitamente a productores agrarios, individuales y asociados, profesionales, técnicos, estudiantes y público en general dedicados al agro.  *Sobre las capacitaciones* 
El encargado del proyecto Olmos informó que la primera promoción de jóvenes recibió capacitaciones de técnicas de riego basado en 5 módulos: 1) Tecnificación de Riego en el Perú, 2) Conceptos de Riego por Gravedad, 3) Riego Presurizado, 4) Instalación, Operación y Mantenimiento de Tecnificado, y 5) Visitas Experimentales en el Campo de Operaciones. 
De igual manera, informó que PEOT tiene un convenio con la empresa Hoja Redonda S.A. en un predio del proyecto Olmos en donde se desarrolla 20 cultivos entre permanentes y temporales. En este centro de desarrollo experimental vienen los jóvenes a ser capacitados por técnicos del PSI y por personal de Hoja Redonda, agregó.Temas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO LA FALACIA DEL RIEGO TECNIFICADO Artículo: Con módulo demostrativo de riego tecnificado capacitarán a agricultores del valle de Olmos Instalación de riego tecnificado Sistema de riego tecnificado

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimado amigo:
Acabo de tomar nota de la capacitacion para riego tecnificado. Favor de informar si todavia es posible y donde se hace el contacto para inscribirse.
Muchas gracias por vuestra gentil atencion.
Florencio Anton R.
Telefax: 5234912

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado amigo:
> Acabo de tomar nota de la capacitacion para riego tecnificado. Favor de informar si todavia es posible y donde se hace el contacto para inscribirse.
> Muchas gracias por vuestra gentil atencion.
> Florencio Anton R.
> Telefax: 5234912

 Hola Florencio: 
Déjame averiguarte con los periodistas la información que me solicitas. Ellos deben saber dónde y cómo se hace para poder inscribirse, así que te respondo cuando les haya preguntado. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## GLIVIA

Que buena iniciativa!, gente capacitada en riego es muy poca a nivel nacional, no solo para proyectos nuevos sino para un ámbito general deberían hacerse dichas capacitaciones, el riego es la pieza fundamental en la producción agrícola. 
Saludos. 
Gustavo,

----------

